# Happy thanksgiving..............



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

*Happy Thanksgiving..............*

To all that are celebrating.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks Itullian 

And a Happy Thanksgiving to you and all of our flock who observe this day. 

Gobble Gobble ... :lol:

Kh ♫


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanksgiving is my favorite holiday on the American calendar. 

However, I think what has happened to Thanksgiving with all of the "Black Friday" sales now spilling over onto Thanksgiving day itself is nothing short of a travesty. An enormous segment of our labor market is now denied a day off so that the commercialism of Christmas can destroy a once great holiday. 

Sorry for the rant. To those lucky enough to have the day off (like me, thankfully,) I hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving to you-all also! It's my favorite holiday also - you just hang out with all your family at a giant table, then play games. Everyone is coming to my house this year, which will be great - except I have just a couple more hours to get everything clean and polished. But it's worth it; my house is happier when it's full.


----------



## Rocco (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks! Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! I have the day off, and am going to visit family for dinner!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

A happy holiday to all. Since I will be meeting with and gathering with friends and family, but not doing anything special in the way of food, feel free to rationalize that third portion as making up for my not partaking in the food part of the holiday 

Have a good day, enjoy those around you, and bon appetite


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy Thanksgiving. For many years, up until I went into the service for my hitch, there were 20+ members of my tribe - of all ages - at my parents home Thanksgiving day. The nice thing about it is that even then I thought it was great, and six decades later I still think it was.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Best wishes to all for the holiday! I'm looking forward to some celebrating myself!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Enjoy the day! :cheers:

It will be a small Thanksgiving this year, just me and my parents. My brother and his wife are rotating to her side of the family for Thanksgiving this year. It's weird to feel like an only child, since I've never been one... anyhow, our favorite football team is playing tonight! Go Ravens!


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

This is also the firs time since 1888 that the first day of Hanukkah falls on Thanksgiving day, so a double holiday for Americans of the Jewish faith.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!* 

A holiday of gratitude. I am thankful for classical music.


----------

